# The kitties' room



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Here are some pictures I took today of the kitties' room. 

In this picture you can see the walkway that goes across the middle of the room. It's attached to the shelves/walkways on either side of the room. And the newest kitty tree I built is attached to the underside of it and goes to the floor. Also we recently attached a ramp that goes from this walkway to one of the kitty trees we've built.









This is a picture of the newest kitty tree I built, which I finished and installed this weekend. It's the tall sisal roped one with 4 "buckets". It attacheds at the top to the walkway.









Here's a picture of the shelf/walkway on the south wall. It's 10 feet long and is attached to the wall right above the closet. (the closet has a cat door installed, so the doors are kept closed, but that's where the upstairs litterboxes are).









This picture is also on the south wall. That's one of the many shelves with carpet in the room. And that cute couch is something we bought them.









Here's another shelf with carpet we put up, on the east wall above the door.









Here's the very first kitty tree we built. It's still going strong after 5 years. It's on the east wall as well. It's 4.5 feet wide and a little over 7 feet tall at the tallest point.









This is a fairly recent addition, it's the only kitty tree we bought for the room and only because it was dirt cheap and fit into this corner nicely. 









This is a wooden ladder we bought for the kitties. They love to climb ladders, so I thought it would be a good idea to get them their own. We attached it to a carpetted base, added a couple of shelves to it and carpetted the shelves and steps.









Here's another shelf that's on the north wall and sits next to their ladder.









We had extra material left over from building the latest kitty tree, so we made the kitties' a 2 foot long tunnel and attached it to the wall above the other carpetted shelf.









Here's the 10 foot long carpetted shelf/walkway on the other wall, the north one. It sits above the windows.









Here's the ramp that attaches to one of the kitty trees and the walkway that goes across the center of the room.









Here's another ramp (hey, the kitties love ramps as well) that attaches to the same kitty tree as the other ramp and the base where the wooden ladder attaches to.









Here's showing both of the ramps, the ladder, and part of the north walkway.









Here's a 4 foot long tunnle at the top of the wall on the west wall.









Here's a corner shelf we made the connects the north and west walls.









Here's the 3rd kitty tree we made (it was made last summer) that sits in the corner on the west wall.









Here's the 2nd tree we built (4 years ago I think), it's also on the west side of the room.









And another veiw of the west wall. You can see the other two carpetted shelves, the tunnel, the 2nd kitty tree, and also the bench we put in there so we have somewhere to sit (and the kitties love the bench too).









So, ummm...ya think the kitties are a bit spoiled?

And they have some smaller trees in other parts of the house. Someone (not on here) one complained about us having a cat's room saying she'd rather her cats be with her. Well, my cats LOVE their room but they also love being with us. They spend a lot of time playing and sleeping up in their room, but they certainly spend a lot of time with us as well. We're just happy we were able to give them a mega jungle gym!


----------



## poppypower (Apr 24, 2006)

wow there is alot of work gone into that you have some very lucky kittys mine would love that but we dont have the room


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is sooooo amazing!!!!!

I'd LOVE to create something like that for my guys, but I also don't really have the room.

How many cats do you have? 

Do certain ones have particular places they like? Will they stop other kitties from going there?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Wowie zowie -- I'm really impressed. Cat heaven!! Your cats have it made in the shade!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

That is so cool! 8)


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

all I can say is WOW!!! I love your cat couch! hehe


----------



## Cassandra (Feb 21, 2005)

can I be one of your cats?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Cassandra said:


> can I be one of your cats?


Me, too?


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Cassandra said:


> can I be one of your cats?


Sure, I love red headed kitties


----------



## Cassandra (Feb 21, 2005)

I match well with Tao


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Cool, definitly some spoiled and well loved kitties there!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Amazing room... :thumb


----------



## Litespeed (Jun 19, 2004)

My cats already have stuff like that, it's just that we thought it was OUR fur niture. Oh well, they run the place, we are just the staff.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

ALL I can say is..........................................................................

*YOU GUYS ARE TOTALLY KITTY CRAZY NUTS! *


 I love it! I am getting to be like this with my cats! 

AWESOME!


----------



## Frenchy (May 12, 2006)

How many cats do you have? You should put some fake trees in there and paint the ceiling like a sky so it looks like they are outside.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a great arrangement for your cats!


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Jeanie said:


> What a great arrangement for your cats!


Thank you! We enjoy doing this for them. I'm pretty proud of it, especially since neither one of us are overly handy at building things! :lol:


----------



## redd3708 (May 8, 2006)

AMAZING! I would LOVE to do that for my little princess. 

How many kitties do you have?


----------

